# cups to pounds of milk, averages at what freshning?



## kristinatucker

Does anyone know how many cups = 1 pound of milk? I read online somewhere that it was 1 cup= 1 pound and I wondered if this is accurate to DHIR testing? Also, for nigerian and nubian does is there a link somewhere for the averages at each freshning that they should be making? Im curious where my girls will average in. We are doing LA testing this fall.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I believe its 4 cups equal a pound.


----------



## lottsagoats

A gallon of milk is figured at 8.5 pounds. How many cups in a gallon?


----------



## ogfabby

16 cups in a gallon


----------



## ksalvagno

If you do DHIR testing, you have to weigh the milk. They won't accept converting it. But it is a good place to start to see where your girls are.


----------



## xymenah

A pint a pound the world around. That's how I remember.


----------



## ogfabby

And remember, the density of the milk will play a big part of the weight. Butterfat content and diet will change the density thus..changing the weight. Mass= density/volume and weight = mass x 9.8


----------



## kristinatucker

XYM - thanks for the little saying - that does actually help!! I didnt think what I had read about 1 cup being 1 pound seemed right to me! So right now these are what I am milking.

These are all first time moms
Nubian, had 2 does- milking 1 time a day while she nurses her 2 does = 1 quart (so 8 cups) plus about 4 ounces at about 4 weeks post delivery.

Nigerians- Both had a single buckling 8 weeks ago. We just started milking twice a day and are getting 8 cups (1 qt) plus 2-3 ounces per day

I would expect our nubian is producing another quart a day at least that her does are getting. We wont start milking her at night till her babies leave.

What are your takes on these supplies? I am excited to see how they improve next year on their second freshening.


----------



## 8566

just a lil reminder ... if you are comparing your goats weight to say what's on ADGA .... goat milk is weighted and recorded by tenths of a pound. So take your ounces and divide by 16 to get tenths.


----------



## Catahoula

kristinatucker said:


> XYM - thanks for the little saying - that does actually help!! I didnt think what I had read about 1 cup being 1 pound seemed right to me! So right now these are what I am milking.
> 
> These are all first time moms
> Nubian, had 2 does- milking 1 time a day while she nurses her 2 does = 1 quart (so 8 cups) plus about 4 ounces at about 4 weeks post delivery.
> 
> Nigerians- Both had a single buckling 8 weeks ago. We just started milking twice a day and are getting 8 cups (1 qt) plus 2-3 ounces per day
> 
> I would expect our nubian is producing another quart a day at least that her does are getting. We wont start milking her at night till her babies leave.
> 
> What are your takes on these supplies? I am excited to see how they improve next year on their second freshening.


8 cups is half a gal which is also = to 2 qt.
1 gal = 4 quarts
1 quarts = 2 pints
1 pints = 16 oz 
1 gal = 128 oz = 16 cups
1cup = 8 oz


----------

